# HellFest-France



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am gonna be moving to Dubai in about 2 weeks and would be there for quite sometime. And there was this Query that I really couldn't ask my Bosses..read on you would know why !!

So June 14th - 16th is Hellfest in Clisson France. And I really really want to go. But im not sure what kind of economic implications are imposed in Dubai during this period as this is roughly the beginning of the Ramadaan period. 

So just wanted to know how fair would it be to ask for a leave during this time... as in are like local businesses closed/down scaled during this time of the year..

any comments/suggestions/alibis/donations would be greatly appreciated

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ramadan is late-July.

Anyway, I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Last Year i was working with clients directly from Saudi Arabia and for them. Ramadan from June meant that offices were shut down about 3pm Local Time. So i was wondering is the scenario kinda the same in Dubai as well ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ramadan was in August last year.

Yes, offices close early during Ramadan, but not sure what that's got to do with something in France?

Why can't you just submit a vacation request form for the period you want to take off?


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Well because 
A. I cant do that without knowing of the work stream which would heavily influence the chances of the application being approved.
B. Id just 2 months into the Job, and asking for a vacation without a valid alibi would just mean "I'm not a team player!!"
C. I specified Hell Fest so that perhaps someone else doing the same here could share his/her previous experiences. {all major european metal fests happen during this time period} 


Gavtek said:


> Ramadan was in August last year.
> 
> Yes, offices close early during Ramadan, but not sure what that's got to do with something in France?
> 
> Why can't you just submit a vacation request form for the period you want to take off?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will be joining the new company in March and would like to take a holiday in June to attend Hellfest in France. If someone came up to you with that request, would you consider it?

The school summer holidays will not begin until the 3rd week of June and as Gavtek has already mentioned, Ramadan is in August. Also, unless an immediate family member is getting married, is really ill or has died, it doesn't really look like a very valid vacation request, looks a bit unprofessional to me and you might end up painting a negative picture for yourself this early in the job.

Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Generally, ome would actually factor holiday requests into negotiations prior to signing up so everything was clear from the outset. I don't think telling your new company you want leave to attend this event (is it a heavy metal music event?) would reflect you in the best possible light. Also, most companies here do not give paid leave until at least the probationary period is over. I also think any days you take off during the probation are deducted from your end of term benefits. Hellfest will still be there next year.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just tell your employer you have a personal issue for which you will need to travel x amount of days. You don't need to explain more, is none of their business. If they refuse there's nothing you can do but they also may say yes depending on the work load and how much your boss likes you. I took 3 weeks leave just after 3 months of having joined my company.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is going to be asking for an extra 2 or 3 days off, including the weekend period. Are you going to be working for a slave driver type of company? Just ask for the time off. You are thinking about this too much and making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks People,

I understand all the office jazz and know it might be very unprofessional and etc etc and I would be a terrible person and all..

But I was only going to do this if the Ramadaan season actually did impact the businesses in the UAE as well as they did for KSA. But I surmise its not gonna happen this year.

Anyway thanks again, and keep posted for my next thread in a few months

_"Where can I find the CHEAPEST DVDS for HELLFEST 2012 in Dubai ??"_:juggle:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes business does slow down during Ramadan however the dates you mention will be before Ramadan so it doesn't really matter. 

No idea where you can get those DVD's but if they are some specialty/obscure kind of item probably nowhere (and would they be available if the festival in question hasn't even happened yet? ). Anyway, you should be able to buy any kind of DVD online and have them sent here (with the exception of stuff like porn, etc.)


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

gosh dizzy u sure are eager to help !! *I meant in a few months*!!
But thanks for the info though !! 

Cheers


dizzyizzy said:


> yes business does slow down during Ramadan however the dates you mention will be before Ramadan so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> No idea where you can get those DVD's but if they are some specialty/obscure kind of item probably nowhere (and would they be available if the festival in question hasn't even happened yet? ). Anyway, you should be able to buy any kind of DVD online and have them sent here (with the exception of stuff like porn, etc.)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

smyr said:


> gosh dizzy u sure are eager to help !! *I meant in a few months*!!
> But thanks for the info though !!
> 
> Cheers


well you should ask *in a few months *then


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> well you should ask in a few months then


Coul not have put it better myself!


----------

